#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Mini Balance PCC com Failover automático

## AndrioPJ

IMPORTANTE *************
Antes de tudo, atualize sua RB para versão 6 ou superior.
Verifique se o firmware dela está atualizado também...



```
/system routerboard print
/system routerboard upgrade
```

 
ps: nessas regras, eu estou supondo que os IPs dos seus clientes chegam até a RB Balance
Caso você tenha outra RB que faça a autenticação dos clientes, nesse caso, é preciso criar uma rota entre a RB Balance e a RB de autenticação.
********************************


Agora vamos definir alguns pontos do script (altere conforme sua rede)


```
IP InterfaceLINK1 = 192.168.2.2/24 - Ether1
LINK2 = 192.168.3.2/24 - Ether2
Clientes = 10.0.0.1/16 - Ether3
 
 
Gateway Verdadeiro
LINK1 = 192.168.2.1
LINK2 = 192.168.3.1
 
 
Gateway Falso (é usado na configuração do failover automatico)
LINK1 = 192.168.30.1
LINK2 = 192.168.31.1
 
 
 
 
Sites que iremos testar:
LINK1 = 208.67.222.220 (opendns)
LINK1 = 200.160.2.3 (registro.br)
 
 
LINK2 = 208.67.220.222 (opendns)
LINK2 = 200.160.2.4 (registro.br)
```

 




Agora vamos começar a criar nosso Balance.
#########################
1 - Verifique se o nome das Interfaces está conforme descrito acima, caso contrario, altere o nome no script.
Para verificar, vá em /ip interfaces




#########################
2 - Adicione os IPs nas suas respectivas interfaces


```
/ip address
ip address add address=192.168.2.2/24 interface=Ether1
 
 
ip address add address=192.168.3.2/24 interface=Ether2
 
 
ip address add address=10.0.0.1/8 interface=Ether3
```

 


#########################
3 - Configure o DNS
Vá em /ip dns
em "Servers" coloque os DNS do Google e do OpenDNS
8.8.8.8
208.67.222.222
8.8.4.4
208.67.220.220




#########################
4 - Ative o NAT Geral


```
/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="### MASQUERADE ###"
```

 


#########################
5 - Site fora do Balance
Alguns criam regras para tirar determinado site das regras do Balance, fazendo-o passar pelo link default, sobrecarregando apenas um link.
Eu faço diferente, eu jogo eles em uma Regra de balance personalizada, com o per-connection-classifier=src-address


Dessa forma, termos uma divisão melhor do link.
Enquanto Cliente A acessa o UOL pelo Link 1
o Cliente B tem chance de acessar o UOL pelo Link 2




```
/ip firewall mangle
add action=jump chain=prerouting dst-port=443 in-interface=Ether3 jump-target=POLITICA_SrcAddress protocol=tcp
add action=jump chain=prerouting dst-address-list=loopback dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Ether3 jump-target=POLITICA_SrcAddress
 
 
add action=mark-routing chain=POLITICA_SrcAddress comment="POLITICA BALANCE - Fora Balance" dst-address-type=!local new-routing-mark=LINK1 passthrough=no per-connection-classifier=src-address:2/0
add action=mark-routing chain=POLITICA_SrcAddress dst-address-type=!local new-routing-mark=LINK2 passthrough=no per-connection-classifier=src-address:2/1
 
 
/ip firewall address-list
add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
add address=200.155.86.0/24 comment="BRADESCO PJ" disabled=no list=loopback
add address=200.155.82.0/23 comment="BRADESCO PJ" disabled=no list=loopback
add address=187.6.86.0/24 comment="ISSNET ONLINE" list=loopback
add address=189.86.4.0/24 comment="ISSNET ONLINE" list=loopback
add address=161.148.231.0/24 comment="RECEITA FEDERAL" list=loopback
add address=72.46.128.0/19 comment="FILMES - VIDIG.BIZ" list=loopback
add address=77.247.176.0/21 comment="Vidig Videos" list=loopback
add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="CONECTIVIDADE SOCIAL" list=loopback
add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="CONECTIVIDADE SOCIAL" list=loopback
add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="CONECTIVIDADE SOCIAL" list=loopback
add address=85.159.232.0/21 comment="Vidig Videos" list=loopback
add address=200.175.132.200/29 comment="ISSNET ONLINE" list=loopback
add address=187.45.224.0/19 comment="ISSNET ONLINE" list=loopback
add address=189.86.4.48/28 comment="NOTA CONTROL" list=loopback
add address=78.140.0.0/16 comment=VIDIG list=loopback
add address=94.75.192.0/18 comment=VIDIG list=loopback
add address=72.21.80.0/20 comment=VIDIG list=loopback
add address=93.174.88.0/21 comment=VIDIG list=loopback
add address=108.166.56.0/22 comment=VIDIG list=loopback
add address=201.73.169.55 list=loopback
add address=85.159.237.0/24 comment=CloudZilla list=loopback
add address=37.59.0.0/18 comment=CloudZilla list=loopback
add address=46.166.184.0/21 comment=CloudZilla list=loopback
```

 


#########################
6- Regras de Balance Geral




```
/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="POLITICA BALANCE" dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Ether3 new-routing-mark=LINK1 passthrough=no per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Ether3 new-routing-mark=LINK2 passthrough=no per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1
```

 


#########################
7- Regras de IP Route e Failover




```
/ip route
add distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.30.1
add distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.31.1
 
 
 
 
 
 
add comment="TESTE 1 LINK1" distance=1 dst-address=208.67.222.220/32 gateway=192.168.2.1 scope=10
add comment="TESTE 2 LINK1" distance=1 dst-address=200.160.2.3/32 gateway=192.168.2.1 scope=10
 
 
add comment="TESTE 1 LINK2" distance=1 dst-address=208.67.220.222/32 gateway=192.168.3.1 scope=10
add comment="TESTE 2 LINK2" distance=1 dst-address=200.160.2.4/32 gateway=192.168.3.1 scope=10
 
 
 
 
 
 
add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=192.168.30.1/32 gateway=208.67.222.220 scope=10 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=192.168.30.1/32 gateway=200.160.2.3 scope=10 target-scope=10
 
 
add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=192.168.31.1/32 gateway=208.67.220.222 scope=10 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=192.168.31.1/32 gateway=200.160.2.4 scope=10 target-scope=10
 
 
 
 
 
 
add distance=3 gateway=192.168.30.1 routing-mark=LINK1
add distance=4 gateway=192.168.31.1 routing-mark=LINK1
 
 
add distance=3 gateway=192.168.31.1 routing-mark=LINK2
add distance=4 gateway=192.168.30.1 routing-mark=LINK2
```

 


#########################
8- (OPCIONAL) Caso queira poder acessar os modens que estão a frente do Balance (OPCIONAL)
Essas regras devem ficar acima das regras de balance (regras descritas nos itens 5 e 6)


```
/ip firewall mangle
add chain=prerouting comment="ACEITA REDE - PARA ACESSO AOS MODENS" disabled=yes dst-address=192.168.2.1/24 src-address=10.0.0.0/16
add chain=prerouting disabled=yes dst-address=192.168.3.1/24 src-address=10.0.0.0/16
```

 


#########################
8- (OPCIONAL) Caso queira ter o controle de direcionar um outro cliente/site para sair por determinado link (OPCIONAL)
Esas regras devem ficar acima das regras de balance (regras descritas nos itens 5, 6 e 8)


Para sair pelo LINK1
vá em /ip firewall address-list
e adicione o IP do cliente em uma lista com o nome CLIENTE1
ou adicione o IP do site em uma lista com nome SITE1


Regra para sair pelo Link1 (adicione-a acima de todas as outras):


```
/ip firewa mangle
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="REGRA 0 (Cliente) REGRA 1 (Site) POR LINK 1" in-interface=Ether3 new-routing-mark=LINK1 passthrough=no src-address=CLIENTE1
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting dst-address-list=SITE1 in-interface=Ether3 new-routing-mark=LINK1 passthrough=no
```

 


Para sair pelo LINK2
vá em /ip firewall address-list
e adicione o IP do cliente em uma lista com o nome CLIENTE2
ou adicione o IP do site em uma lista com nome SITE2


Regra para sair pelo Link2 (adicione-a acima de todas as outras):


```
/ip firewa mangle
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="REGRA 2 (Cliente) REGRA 3 (Site) POR LINK 1" in-interface=Ether3 new-routing-mark=LINK2 passthrough=no src-address=CLIENTE2
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting dst-address-list=SITE2 in-interface=Ether3 new-routing-mark=LINK2 passthrough=no
```

----------


## AndrioPJ

Veja um print do trafego...:







> Parabéns Andrio, faço de uma forma um pouco diferente mas está no mesmo raciocínio. Perfeito, abraço.
> 
> Me responda uma coisa, porque criar dois "jump"? Isso não seria satisfeito?
> 
> 
> 
> Vendo que tudo sai num mesmo "jump", você até poderia adicionar o "dst-port 443" na mesma regra, aqui funciona sem nenhum problema.


Eu crio dois jump, um para os Sites (conectividade social, alguns sites de filmes online) que irão sair por apenas um link (address-list loopback) e outro para os sites HTTPs (é raro os sites que dão problemas, mas para facilitar, resolvi deixar uma regra global, assim não preciso ficar me preocupando em saber qual site HTTPs não suporta balance)

----------


## faelldantas

@*AndrioPJ*, parabens pela iniciativa!! Belo post!

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Mas saem tudo num mesmo "jump", isso não bagunça?


não uehsuehsuhes

ambos tem a regra do per-connection como src-address

dessa forma, enquanto o clienteA ao acessar o site do Bradesco, saiu pelo Link1 (por exemplo)
o clienteB tem chance de ao acessar o site do Bradesco, sair pelo Link2


Veja que eu coloquei alguns Sites de Filmes problemáticos, que de vez em quando tem problema com o balance.
Dessa forma resolvemos o problema....

----------


## deson00

Parabém a parte boa acredito q seja o failover, poucos sabem desta forma algus usa o mangle para definir rota fixa a um site assim checando o site e desativando a interface não muito eficiente, @*AndrioPJ*vi falar q na versão 6.24 utilizando pcc em modo router não se faz necessário essa manobra do checagem de ip pelo link me falarão q o pcc agora sabe indentificar o q vc acha?

----------


## merckeu

bom dia tentei configura essas regras em uma crr1009 com a versao 6.24 e nao funciono a parte 7- Regras de IP Route e Failover eu uso os dois modens em bridge essa rb e quem faz autenticação dos clientes

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Parabém a parte boa acredito q seja o failover, poucos sabem desta forma algus usa o mangle para definir rota fixa a um site assim checando o site e desativando a interface não muito eficiente, @*AndrioPJ*vi falar q na versão 6.24 utilizando pcc em modo router não se faz necessário essa manobra do checagem de ip pelo link me falarão q o pcc agora sabe indentificar o q vc acha?


desconheço essa informação.
A unica forma de checagem que conheço, sem scripts, é a representada acima, através do /ip route e Gateways falsos.




> bom dia tentei configura essas regras em uma crr1009 com a versao 6.24 e nao funciono a parte 7- Regras de IP Route e Failover eu uso os dois modens em bridge essa rb e quem faz autenticação dos clientes


Essas regras não funcionam com modens em bridge.
Deve-se ter um IP na interface da RB

----------


## merckeu

qual seria a melhor maneira de balance junto a que faz concentrador pppoe eu usava rota estatica e marcava no mangle e no address list quem iaa pra qual link mais na v6x no mikrotik mudou flow control e nao consegui mais usa nunca gostei de deixa os modens roteados desde ja agradeço.

----------


## merckeu

na mesma rb que autentica os clientes qual balance que vc usa

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Na mesma RB que autentica ainda não uso, mas não tem problema nenhum. Não vejo onde dar problema, se sua RB suporta (tem hardware pra isso) não tem problema.


Exato...

Na maioria das vezes eu não indico colocar as duas juntas na mesma RB exatamente por esse motivo, o processamento não suporta.

----------


## wld.net1

Muito bom.

----------


## chocobama

AndrioPJ,

Meus parabéns. Tópico fantástico, simples e muito objetivo. Estrelinha para o senhor.
Com seus tópicos já aprendi sobre rotas entre balance e concentrador, failover com "rotas recursivas" e agora ficou bem claro o balanceamento de sites fora do balance.
Já montei um script e amanha de manha irei implementar.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> AndrioPJ,
> 
> Meus parabéns. Tópico fantástico, simples e muito objetivo. Estrelinha para o senhor.
> Com seus tópicos já aprendi sobre rotas entre balance e concentrador, failover com "rotas recursivas" e agora ficou bem claro o balanceamento de sites fora do balance.
> Já montei um script e amanha de manha irei implementar.


Opa, valeu mestre

----------


## wld.net1

@*AndrioPJ* no caso quem tem os modens em modo bridge na parte do gateway eu seto a interface do pppoe cliente e também muda no nat que no caso seto a interface do modem onde está setado. E removo algumas coisas que está em seu script por exemplo a regra da range de ip do modem roteado.

/ip address
ip address add address=192.168.2.2/24 interface=Ether1 ip address add address=192.168.3.2/24 interface=Ether2 para quem usar modem em bridge obviamente ele já adquire o ip publico da operadora e algumas coisas da parte de rotas estou certo? Rsrs

----------


## AndrioPJ

> @*AndrioPJ* no caso quem tem os modens em modo bridge na parte do gateway eu seto a interface do pppoe cliente e também muda no nat que no caso seto a interface do modem onde está setado. E removo algumas coisas que está em seu script por exemplo a regra da range de ip do modem roteado.
> 
> /ip address
> ip address add address=192.168.2.2/24 interface=Ether1 ip address add address=192.168.3.2/24 interface=Ether2 para quem usar modem em bridge obviamente ele já adquire o ip publico da operadora e algumas coisas da parte de rotas estou certo? Rsrs


Para modens em bridge não vai funcionar o failover/redundância automaticamente.
Vai ser necessário um script para monitoramento

----------


## merckeu

> Para modens em bridge não vai funcionar o failover/redundância automaticamente.
> Vai ser necessário um script para monitoramento


eu tb uso modens em bridge e nao consegui fazer funcionar tem como vc explica como ficaria com os modens em bridge desde ja gradeço.

----------


## wld.net1

Hum, então valew @*Arthur Bernardes* vou testar aqui

----------


## merckeu

> Com modem em bridge é só usar o "check gateway" em "ping".


Arthur Bernardes e *AndrioPJ* como ficaria a parte 

Gateway Verdadeiro LINK1 = link1-pppoe LINK2 = link2-pppoe Gateway Falso (é usado na configuração do failover automatico) LINK1 = 192.168.30.1 LINK2 = 192.168.31.1 
essa parte nao usa quando os modens sao em bridge? Sites que iremos testar: LINK1 = 208.67.222.220 (opendns) LINK1 = 200.160.2.3 (registro.br) e estas duas usa ou nao LINK2 = 208.67.220.222 (opendns) LINK2 = 200.160.2.4 (registro.br)

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Com modem em bridge é só usar o "check gateway" em "ping".


T
em um problema com esse "check gateway", ele realmente só checa se o gateway da sessão PPoE está ativo.

Mas o fato do PPoE estar conectado não significa que tenha internet.
A Operadora pode estar com problemas técnicos dentro da sua rede OU mesmo a fibra que chega na cidade ter rompido.
Em qualquer um desses casos o PPoE vai continuar ativo, mas não vai ter internet.




> Arthur Bernardes e *AndrioPJ* como ficaria a parte 
> 
> Gateway Verdadeiro LINK1 = link1-pppoe LINK2 = link2-pppoe Gateway Falso (é usado na configuração do failover automatico) LINK1 = 192.168.30.1 LINK2 = 192.168.31.1 
> essa parte nao usa quando os modens sao em bridge? Sites que iremos testar: LINK1 = 208.67.222.220 (opendns) LINK1 = 200.160.2.3 (registro.br) e estas duas usa ou nao LINK2 = 208.67.220.222 (opendns) LINK2 = 200.160.2.4 (registro.br)


Essas regras são apenas para modens roteados.
Quando disca PPoE na RB, essas regras não funcionam.

Recomendo passar para modens roteados.
A algum tempo atrás, quando realizei os testes, falando em performasse... não vi diferença alguma entre roteado e em bridge.
Decidi então deixar em roteado, exatamente pelo fato de ter um failover/redundância melhor.

----------


## chocobama

> T
> em um problema com esse "check gateway", ele realmente só checa se o gateway da sessão PPoE está ativo.
> 
> Mas o fato do PPoE estar conectado não significa que tenha internet.
> A Operadora pode estar com problemas técnicos dentro da sua rede OU mesmo a fibra que chega na cidade ter rompido.
> Em qualquer um desses casos o PPoE vai continuar ativo, mas não vai ter internet.
> 
> 
> Essas regras são apenas para modens roteados.
> ...


Bom dia. Qual modem você está usando?
Uma alternativa para DSL são aqueles modem/router/AP. Basta desligar o wifi. No mercado livre são vendidos a preço de banana.

----------


## wld.net1

@*AndrioPJ*, o fato de usar modem roteado é na hora de redirecionar portas como as do DVR's entre outro já em modo bridge só redireciono no balance mesmo e funfa normal, já uns dizem que ele em modo bridge é melhor pois ele não exige muito do processamento dele.

----------


## sostenes

Basta adicionar o IP do mikrotik no DMZ do modem e problema resolvido,todas as portas do modem estarão abertas para esse ip.




> @*AndrioPJ*, o fato de usar modem roteado é na hora de redirecionar portas como as do DVR's entre outro já em modo bridge só redireciono no balance mesmo e funfa normal, já uns dizem que ele em modo bridge é melhor pois ele não exige muito do processamento dele.

----------


## 4networks

Parabens @*AndrioPJ*!

----------


## marquesjr

show de bola

----------


## merckeu

> IMPORTANTE *************
> Antes de tudo, atualize sua RB para versão 6 ou superior.
> Verifique se o firmware dela está atualizado também...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /system routerboard print
> /system routerboard upgrade
> ...


Boa noite coloquei os modens em modo roteado 

LINK1 = 192.168.2.1 LINK2 = 192.168.3.1
e resto fiz td iguaal ta aki no forum nada versao 6,24 e atualizei pra 6,25 nada nao navego pra ninguem 
Como vc e autor do post vc nao da uma olhada pra mim ou mesmo configura eu te pago.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Boa noite coloquei os modens em modo roteado 
> 
> LINK1 = 192.168.2.1 LINK2 = 192.168.3.1
> e resto fiz td iguaal ta aki no forum nada versao 6,24 e atualizei pra 6,25 nada nao navego pra ninguem 
> Como vc e autor do post vc nao da uma olhada pra mim ou mesmo configura eu te pago.


me manda um export das config de firewall e do /ip route.

bem como:
Velocidade link 1 - (Em qual interface que está ligada na RB) - IP configurado na RB e o Gateway 

Velocidade link 2 - (Em qual interface que está ligada na RB) - IP configurado na RB e o Gateway

Qual a interface dos clientes (nome) - IP configurado na RB e faixa de IP nos clientes

----------


## merckeu

> me manda um export das config de firewall e do /ip route.
> 
> bem como:
> Velocidade link 1 - (Em qual interface que está ligada na RB) - IP configurado na RB e o Gateway 
> 
> Velocidade link 2 - (Em qual interface que está ligada na RB) - IP configurado na RB e o Gateway
> 
> Qual a interface dos clientes (nome) - IP configurado na RB e faixa de IP nos clientes


tive que volta do jeito que tava a net paro pra todos 
Entrada1 15m rb 192.168.2.1/24
Entrada2 15m rb 192.168.3.2/24
Saida

a configuração todas copiada editada o nome das interface e conferida depois de add

----------


## AndrioPJ

> tive que volta do jeito que tava a net paro pra todos 
> Entrada1 15m rb 192.168.2.1/24
> Entrada2 15m rb 192.168.3.2/24
> Saida
> 
> a configuração todas copiada editada o nome das interface e conferida depois de add


e o IP que está nas interface e seus respectivos Gateways?

----------


## merckeu

sim

----------


## merckeu

e ai algum mestre ai pra nois combina pra fazer pra mim.

----------


## merckeu

> Pra fazer o quê? Load Balance? Se precisar, estou à disposição.


quanto vc cobra pra fazer pra mim é na mesma rb q controlo os clientes.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> sim


Considerei o seguinte cenario:

Link1:
Velocidade: 15m
Nome da Interface na RB: Entrada1
IP na Interface da RB: 192.168.2.2
Gateway: 192.168.2.1


Link2:
Velocidade: 15m
Nome da Interface na RB: Entrada2
IP na Interface da RB: 192.168.3.2
Gateway: 192.168.3.1

Clientes
Nome da Interface na RB: Saida



```
/ip firewall natadd action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="### MASQUERADE ###"
 
 
 
 
 
 
/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="REGRA 0 (Cliente) REGRA 1 (Site) POR LINK 1" in-interface=Saida new-routing-mark=to_Entrada1 passthrough=no src-address-list=CLIENTE0
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting dst-address-list=SITE0 in-interface=Saida new-routing-mark=to_Entrada1 passthrough=no
 
 
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="REGRA 2 (Cliente) REGRA 3 (Site) POR LINK 2" interface=Saida new-routing-mark=to_Entrada2 passthrough=no src-address-list=CLIENTE1
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting dst-address-list=SITE1 interface=Saida new-routing-mark=to_Entrada2 passthrough=no
 
 
add chain=prerouting comment="ACEITA REDE - PARA ACESSO AOS MODENS" disabled=yes dst-address=192.168.2.0/24
add chain=prerouting disabled=yes dst-address=192.168.3.0/24
 
 
add action=jump chain=prerouting dst-port=443 interface=Saida jump-target=POLITICA_SrcAddress protocol=tcp
add action=jump chain=prerouting dst-address-list=loopback dst-address-type=!local interface=Saida jump-target=POLITICA_SrcAddress
add action=mark-routing chain=POLITICA_SrcAddress comment="POLITICA BALANCE - Fora Balance" dst-address-type=!local new-routing-mark=to_Entrada1 passthrough=no per-connection-classifier=src-address:2/0
add action=mark-routing chain=POLITICA_SrcAddress dst-address-type=!local new-routing-mark=to_Entrada2 passthrough=no per-connection-classifier=src-address:2/1
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="POLITICA BALANCE" dst-address-type=!local interface=Saida new-routing-mark=to_Entrada1 passthrough=no per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local interface=Saida new-routing-mark=to_Entrada2 passthrough=no per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
/ip route
add distance=3 gateway=192.168.57.1 routing-mark=to_Entrada1
add distance=4 gateway=192.168.56.1 routing-mark=to_Entrada1
add distance=3 gateway=192.168.56.1 routing-mark=to_Entrada2
add distance=4 gateway=192.168.57.1 routing-mark=to_Entrada2
add distance=1 gateway=192.168.57.1
add distance=2 gateway=192.168.56.1
 
 
add check-gateway=ping distance=1 dst-address=192.168.56.1/32 gateway=200.160.2.4 scope=10
add check-gateway=ping distance=2 dst-address=192.168.56.1/32 gateway=208.67.222.222 scope=10
add check-gateway=ping distance=1 dst-address=192.168.57.1/32 gateway=200.160.2.3 scope=10
add check-gateway=ping distance=2 dst-address=192.168.57.1/32 gateway=208.67.220.220 scope=10
 
 
add comment="TESTE 1 NET" distance=1 dst-address=208.67.220.220/32 gateway=192.168.2.2 scope=10
add comment="TESTE 2 NET" distance=1 dst-address=200.160.2.3/32 gateway=192.168.2.2 scope=10
add comment="TESTE 1 GVT8" distance=1 dst-address=208.67.222.222/32 gateway=192.168.3.2 scope=10
add comment="TESTE 2 GVT8" distance=1 dst-address=200.160.2.4/32 gateway=192.168.3.2 scope=10
 
 
 
 
 
 
/ip firewall address-list
add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=yes list=loopback
add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=yes list=loopback
add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=yes list=loopback
add address=200.155.86.0/24 comment="BRADESCO PJ" disabled=yes list=loopback
add address=200.155.82.0/23 comment="BRADESCO PJ" disabled=yes list=loopback
add address=187.6.86.0/24 comment="ISSNET ONLINE" list=loopback
add address=189.86.4.0/24 comment="ISSNET ONLINE" list=loopback
add address=161.148.231.0/24 comment="RECEITA FEDERAL" list=loopback
add address=72.46.128.0/19 comment="FILMES - VIDIG.BIZ" list=loopback
add address=77.247.176.0/21 comment="Vidig Videos" list=loopback
add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="CONECTIVIDADE SOCIAL" list=loopback
add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="CONECTIVIDADE SOCIAL" list=loopback
add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="CONECTIVIDADE SOCIAL" list=loopback
add address=85.159.232.0/21 comment="Vidig Videos" list=loopback
add address=200.175.132.200/29 comment="ISSNET ONLINE" list=loopback
add address=187.45.224.0/19 comment="ISSNET ONLINE" list=loopback
add address=189.86.4.48/28 comment="NOTA CONTROL" list=loopback
add address=78.140.0.0/16 comment=VIDIG list=loopback
add address=94.75.192.0/18 comment=VIDIG list=loopback
add address=72.21.80.0/20 comment=VIDIG list=loopback
add address=93.174.88.0/21 comment=VIDIG list=loopback
add address=108.166.56.0/22 comment=VIDIG list=loopback
add address=201.73.169.55 list=loopback
add address=85.159.237.0/24 comment=CloudZilla list=loopback
add address=37.59.0.0/18 comment=CloudZilla list=loopback
add address=46.166.184.0/21 comment=CloudZilla list=loopback
```

----------


## luizcarlos19x

poderia postar para o cenario de 3 links dsl de 5 megas com modens roteados?

----------


## Guilherme46664

bom dia,
não estou conseguindo fazer o fail over, os links não ficam ativos nos gateways falsos, oque posso estar fazendo errado?

----------


## piriquitobmx

Gostaria de saber como faço pra dar prioridade pra um link maior, exemplo:

Tenho um link dsl de 50mb e ou de 15mb, como faço pra priorizar o acesso mais pro link de 50mb?

----------


## arthursena_

amigo, no inicio do seu post você explica que no cenário o balance foi construído na própria RB que faz autenticação dos clientes.

gostaria de saber a regra de rota que vc utilizaria entre a rb balance e a RB que faz a autenticação. sendo cenário abaixo:

_RB1100-AHX2 => balance
ether_1_LINK1: 192.168.2.2 gateway: 192.168.2.1 
ether_2_LINK2: 192.168.3.2 gateway: 192.168.3._1

_CCR1016-12G => autenticação
ether_10_SAIDA_CLIENTES: 172.25.0.0/22_

att,

----------


## AndrioPJ

> amigo, no inicio do seu post você explica que no cenário o balance foi construído na própria RB que faz autenticação dos clientes.
> 
> gostaria de saber a regra de rota que vc utilizaria entre a rb balance e a RB que faz a autenticação. sendo cenário abaixo:
> 
> _RB1100-AHX2 => balance
> ether_1_LINK1: 192.168.2.2 gateway: 192.168.2.1 
> ether_2_LINK2: 192.168.3.2 gateway: 192.168.3._1
> 
> _CCR1016-12G => autenticação
> ...


qual a faixa de IP entre a RB1100 e a CCR?

----------


## arthursena_

> qual a faixa de IP entre a RB1100 e a CCR?



10.0.100.0/29

----------


## arthursena_

Testei o balance acima e funcionou perfeitamente. o unico prablema é que na contrack do firewall não conseguimos identificar quem esta saindo pelo LINK1 ou LINK2. talvez pelo fato de não ter usado a opção mark connection no mangle.

correto @*AndrioPJ* ???

----------


## megalink

Boa Tarde Colega....

Primeiramente seu poste está show...

Atualmente uso o balance pcc mas com 5 links diferentes

Link 1 - 50mb (ip dedicado)
Link 2 - 10mb (roteado)
Link 3 - 10mb (roteado)
Link 4 - 8mb (ip Publico)
Link 5 - 4mb (roteado)

Como eu aplicaria essas suas regras nos meus links de forma que ambos trabalhe de forma balanceados com cargas iguais e dar preferência pra serviços essenciais no link dedicado de 50mb (tipo banco, facebook, whats, etc)

Abração e parabens

----------


## arthursena_

Seguinte pessoal depois desse maravilhoso balance escrito pelo amigo @*AndrioPJ* , estou com a seguinte dúvida/probleminha...

RB1100 - BALANCE
ether1 - entra link1
ether2 - entra link2
ether10 - 10.0.100.1/29 (Sai balanceado)
********************************************************
CCR1016 - AUNTENTICACAO DOS CLIENTES
ether10 - 10.0.100.2/29 (recebe link balanceado)


Até ai ta perfeito, os clientes já estão navegando balanceado. o problema é os clientes que usam DVR. para eles eram criado regras de redirecionamento de portas no NAT. mas isso era feito na RB(CCR1016) que autenticava. mas depois do balance os IPs validos dois dois links contratados estão na rb balance(RB1100).

agora a rb de autenticação dos clientes, no caso a CCR1016 não possui mais IP válido.

se alguem puder ajudar ganha + reputação facinho facinho do amigo aqui... heheh

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> Seguinte pessoal depois desse maravilhoso balance escrito pelo amigo @*AndrioPJ* , estou com a seguinte dúvida/probleminha...
> 
> RB1100 - BALANCE
> ether1 - entra link1
> ether2 - entra link2
> ether10 - 10.0.100.1/29 (Sai balanceado)
> ********************************************************
> CCR1016 - AUNTENTICACAO DOS CLIENTES
> ether10 - 10.0.100.2/29 (recebe link balanceado)
> ...


Você vai precisar redirecionar do balance p/ o concentrador. Tipo. Balance-->Concentrador. E do concentrador apontar p/ o ip do cliente.

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> Se o concentrador tiver NAT, esse passo é necessário sim.
> 
> Mas caso o NAT seja SOMENTE no seu backbone, o redirecionamento NAT deve ser feito direto do backbone para o cliente. Note que você precisa forçar esse cliente a sair por um determinado LINK, porquê se a cada hora o Load Balance jogar seu cliente por um LINK, nem DDNS adianta.


 @*Arthur* Bernandes, tranquilo meu amigo? Agora entendi o porque aqui não deu certo direcionar direto do backbone p/ o cliente. Aqui não tenho NAT no concentrador., por isso, o cliente precisa sair sempre pelo mesmo link. 
Abraço.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> amigo, no inicio do seu post você explica que no cenário o balance foi construído na própria RB que faz autenticação dos clientes.
> 
> gostaria de saber a regra de rota que vc utilizaria entre a rb balance e a RB que faz a autenticação. sendo cenário abaixo:
> 
> _RB1100-AHX2 => balance
> ether_1_LINK1: 192.168.2.2 gateway: 192.168.2.1 
> ether_2_LINK2: 192.168.3.2 gateway: 192.168.3._1
> 
> _CCR1016-12G => autenticação
> ...


ok...

Vamos supor que a RB1100 esteja usando o IP 10.0.100.1
e a CCR esteja usando o IP 10.0.100.2

Vamos supor tambem que a faixa de IP dos seus clientes seja 192.168.1.0/24

Você vai fazer o seguinte...:
Vá até a RB 1100 (onde está o balance), em /ip route
E adicione uma regra apontando a faixa de IP dos clientes para a CCR.

Ficando mais ou menos assim:
/ip route
add distance=1 dst-address=192.168.1.0/24 gateway=10.0.100.2

Pronto, agora pode desativar o NAT na CCR




> Testei o balance acima e funcionou perfeitamente. o unico prablema é que na contrack do firewall não conseguimos identificar quem esta saindo pelo LINK1 ou LINK2. talvez pelo fato de não ter usado a opção mark connection no mangle.
> 
> correto @*AndrioPJ* ???


Exato...
Da forma como descrevi o balance os clientes saem por ambos os links.

Exceto o trafego HTTPs e os IPs adicionados em loopback.
Esses, o Balance trata diferente.
Se o cliente sair pelo Link1, ele continuará saindo pelo Link1
Agora se sair pelo Link2, continuará saindo pelo Link2... até resetar o tempo.

----------


## FabianoMartins2

@*AndrioPJ* não seria a contrario, o ip da CCR no gateway e a faixa dos clientes em dst-address

Ficando assim:
/ip route
add distance=1 dst-address=192.168.1.0/24 gateway=10.0.100.2

----------


## FabianoMartins2

É verdade @*Arthur Bernardes*, concordo OSPF.

----------


## arthursena_

Foi exatamente o que eu fiz... levantei um OSPF e tudo ficou resolvido.

----------


## arthursena_

> ok...
> 
> Vamos supor que a RB1100 esteja usando o IP 10.0.100.1
> e a CCR esteja usando o IP 10.0.100.2
> 
> Vamos supor tambem que a faixa de IP dos seus clientes seja 192.168.1.0/24
> 
> Você vai fazer o seguinte...:
> Vá até a RB 1100 (onde está o balance), em /ip route
> ...



Obrigado @*AndrioPJ* tudo resolvido. abraço

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Eu acho mais bonito, elegante e muito mais fácil subir roteamento dinâmico. Se sua rede cresce de forma considerável, roteamento estático torna-se desprezível.


Depende
Subir roteamento OSPF entre o balance o concentrador implica em aumento na tabela de rotas do balance, maior uso de memoria/processamento do balance.
Logo, eu prefiro criar apenas uma rota estatica entre o balance e o concentrador, do que ter 500 ou mais rotas (da rede) no balance.

E no concentrador para a rede, ai sim subir roteamento OSPF.




> @*AndrioPJ* não seria a contrario, o ip da CCR no gateway e a faixa dos clientes em dst-address
> 
> Ficando assim:
> /ip route
> add distance=1 dst-address=192.168.1.0/24 gateway=10.0.100.2


Exato... na hora escrevi errado kkkkkkkkkkk.
Bem notado, vou corrigir la

----------


## arthursena_

> /ip firewall address-listadd address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=yes list=loopbackadd address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=yes list=loopbackadd address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=yes list=loopbackadd address=200.155.86.0/24 comment="BRADESCO PJ" disabled=yes list=loopbackadd address=200.155.82.0/23 comment="BRADESCO PJ" disabled=yes list=loopback


 @*AndrioPJ* um Erro de digitação ao add as regras de address-list do BRADESCO. ficaram todas com _disabled=yes


_Corrige ai que fica mais tranquilo pra galera.

att,

----------


## AndrioPJ

> bom dia,
> não estou conseguindo fazer o fail over, os links não ficam ativos nos gateways falsos, oque posso estar fazendo errado?Anexo 57489


Acessa cada uma dessas regras e coloca o "scope" com valor 10





> @*AndrioPJ* um Erro de digitação ao add as regras de address-list do BRADESCO. ficaram todas com _disabled=yes
> 
> 
> _Corrige ai que fica mais tranquilo pra galera.
> 
> att,


Opa, valeu, vou corrigir.

----------


## paulosjbv

Boa tarde estou testando em uma rb 750 e esta funcionando perfeito, a unica duvida é que quando crio uma bridge entre a ether4 e a ether5 as regras do mangle ficam com erro(vermelhas). O porque isso acontece?

----------


## arthursena_

> Boa tarde estou testando em uma rb 750 e esta funcionando perfeito, a unica duvida é que quando crio uma bridge entre a ether4 e a ether5 as regras do mangle ficam com erro(vermelhas). O porque isso acontece?



Amigo, quais portas você definiu para o LINK 1 e LINK 2 e qual porta vc definiu de saída para clientes?

----------


## paulosjbv

link1 ether2= adsl 8 mb
link2 ether3= adsl 10mb
ether4= rede local
ether5= livre
Quando crio uma bridge entre a ether4 e 5 as regras do mangle ficam vermelhas(com erro) quando desativo a bridge fica normal.
O que pode ser?

----------


## arthursena_

> link1 ether2= adsl 8 mb
> link2 ether3= adsl 10mb
> ether4= rede local
> ether5= livre
> Quando crio uma bridge entre a ether4 e 5 as regras do mangle ficam vermelhas(com erro) quando desativo a bridge fica normal.
> O que pode ser?



Se você optou por usar bridge no lugar de uma interface só para a saída, vc precisa setar esta bridge no lugar da ether4 nas regras de mangle. 

veja isso!

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> Se você optou por usar bridge no lugar de uma interface só para a saída, vc precisa setar esta bridge no lugar da ether4 nas regras de mangle. 
> 
> veja isso!


Isso mesmo, e também precisa setar a bridge em IP>Address, no ip de saida p/ comunicação c/ o concentrador.

----------


## arthursena_

> Isso mesmo, e também precisa setar a bridge em IP>Address, no ip de saida p/ comunicação c/ o concentrador.



Boa @*FabianoMartins2* obrigado pela ressalva!

----------


## FabianoMartins2

Ok @*arthursena_* abraço

----------


## Guilherme46664

[QUOTE=AndrioPJ;743843]Acessa cada uma dessas regras e coloca o "scope" com valor 10


Opa obrigado era isso mesmo. show de bola

----------


## Juniin

Andrio, segui seu tutorial e fiz o balanceamento e ficou muito bom, sem problema com sites, jogos etc 
Mas nao sei como acessar externamente - fora da rede - meu servidor, nem mesmo o proprio balanceamento eu consigo...
Alguma coisa muda? preciso algum regra especifico? 
meus modens estao em bridge com o loadbalance discando...

Parabens, muito bom seu post e bem explicado.

Ps. Tirei o nat do mikrotik servidor, tambem com a ajuda desse post...

Mais uma vez, obrigado

Consegui. O erro foi na configuraçao do ddns, havia colocado a interface errada no script... 

Valeu

----------


## arthursena_

> Vamos supor que a RB1100 esteja usando o IP 10.0.100.1
> e a CCR esteja usando o IP 10.0.100.2
> 
> Vamos supor tambem que a faixa de IP dos seus clientes seja 192.168.1.0/24
> 
> Você vai fazer o seguinte...:
> Vá até a RB 1100 (onde está o balance), em /ip route
> E adicione uma regra apontando a faixa de IP dos clientes para a CCR.
> 
> ...


 @*AndrioPJ* e se eu tiver varias faixas de IPs para clientes. Ex.: 172.25.0.0/22 , 172.31.5.0/24

teria que add duas routas? uma para cada faixa?

----------


## davidmilfont

Lendo aqui sobre modens roteado estou pensando em mudar os meus.
Realmente não existe diferença mesmo srs?

----------


## paulosjbv

Boa noite pessoal não deu tempo de ver ainda o lance da bridge mas esse fim de semana vou testar.
Hoje aconteceu algo diferente do nada o balance parou liguei um pc direto no link e funcionava bem ligava novamente no balance e nada, depois de muito pensar e ver o que tinha acontecido descobri que o dns 208.67.220.220 estava parado e por isso ficava alternando entre os links, troquei o dns para 8.8.4.4 e parou de dar problema.
Minha duvida é tem como deixar mais de 1 dns setado em cada link para não acontecer mais isso?

Mais uma duvida estou testando um cache paralelo(bfw+squid) e o cache esta funcionando certinho, mas quando ligo ele na rb que tem o balance a navegação começa a dar erro, começa com paginas que não carregam e depois da pagina não encontrada, se eu desligar um dos links funciona tudo certo.
O que posso fazer para o cache funcionar com a rb do balance sem dar erro?

----------


## Juniin

Arthur Bernardes , no meu casso eu tenho alguns clientes que recebem dhcp /30, cada um com ip diferente. o ip desses clientes sao cadastrados no servidor dhcp manualmente ,exemplo: 

cliente 1 recebe 176.0.2.10 
cliente 2 recebe 176.0.3.10 assim em diante... como faço? se eu tirar o nat os clientes que recebem esses ips nao navegam...

----------


## paulosjbv

Pessoal mais uma duvida o na ether 2 tem um link de 8mb e na ether3 um de 10mb, o porque o trafego é tao diferente?

----------


## dulio2002

Olá, criei as regras, assim como vc postou, porém qdo um link cai o sistema não funciona corretamente. Tenho link dedicado, chega para mim via fibra, a operadora me entrega via conversor de mídia, adiciono o endereço ip que me passam e a rota. Somente funciona se eu desabilitar a interface, tem alguma dica para resolver isso? Ou não funciona com IP público?

----------


## davidmilfont

Seria mesmo necessário configurar DNS na RB que vai usar somente o balance?
Não poderia setar os DNS somente na RB/Clientes?



> 3 - Configure o DNS
> Vá em /ip dns
> em "Servers" coloque os DNS do Google e do OpenDNS
> 8.8.8.8
> 208.67.222.222
> 8.8.4.4
> 208.67.220.220

----------


## frantiesco

Boa tarde a todos.

Gostaria de uma ajuda na parte das *rotas e ip Failover.*

O cenário aqui é:

Link1 Dedicado
Velocidade: 10mb
Nome da Interface na RB: LINK-DEDICADO
IP na Interface da RB: xxx.xxx.xx.xx
Gateway: xxx.xxx.xx.yy


Link2 ADSL:
Velocidade: 25mb
Nome da Interface na RB: LINK25MB
IP na Interface da RB: 192.168.254.2
Gateway: 192.168.254.1

Link2 ADSL:
Velocidade: 35mb
Nome da Interface na RB: LINK35MB
IP na Interface da RB: 192.168.25.2
Gateway: 192.168.25.1

Interface clientes:
Nome da interface: LOCAL
IP na Interface da RB: 192.168.0.1

Adaptei as configurações aqui por conta de ser 3 links, mas estou com problemas na rotas e ip failover.

Com link dedicado ativo, somente ele fucionada, não consigo acesso pelos links adsl remotamente, e nem ping pela interface onde eles estão conectados.
Mas, quando eu desativo as rotas do Dedicado, consigo acesso pelos adsl.

Se puderem me ajudar.

Obrigado.

----------


## wld.net1

@*frantiesco* dar um print amigo no seu address list e posta aqui.

----------


## davidmilfont

Alguém poderia me explicar porque um balance com 2 links em bridge e 1 roteado não faz o balanceamento?
Aqui só funciona normal o balance se deixo apenas os 2 links que estão com o modem em modo bridge.
O Link com modem roteado fica sem tráfego e se deixo apenas o link do modem roteado,os 2 links em modo bridge ficam também sem tráfego.
Que poderia ser?

----------


## wld.net1

amigo dar um export em suas regras e posta aqui.

----------


## frantiesco

> amigo dar um export em suas regras e posta aqui.


Opa, tinha perdido acesso, consegui acessar novamente, e fiz algumas alterações.
Porem continua o mesmo problema.

Segue as regras.



```
/ip route
add comment=MARCADOS distance=4 gateway=192.168.30.1 routing-mark=LINK-DEDICADO
add comment=MARCADOS distance=5 gateway=192.168.30.1 routing-mark=LINK-DEDICADO
add comment=MARCADOS distance=6 gateway=192.168.30.1 routing-mark=LINK-DEDICADO
add comment=MARCADOS distance=4 gateway=192.168.31.1 routing-mark=LINK25MB
add comment=MARCADOS distance=5 gateway=192.168.31.1 routing-mark=LINK25MB
add comment=MARCADOS distance=6 gateway=192.168.31.1 routing-mark=LINK25MB
add comment=MARCADOS distance=4 gateway=192.168.32.1 routing-mark=LINK35MB
add comment=MARCADOS distance=5 gateway=192.168.32.1 routing-mark=LINK35MB
add comment=MARCADOS distance=6 gateway=192.168.32.1 routing-mark=LINK35MB
 
add comment=Regra01 distance=1 gateway=192.168.30.1 scope=10
add comment=Regra01 distance=2 gateway=192.168.31.1 scope=10
add comment=Regra01 distance=3 gateway=192.168.32.1 scope=10
 
 
add comment="TESTE 1 LINK-DEDICADO" distance=1 dst-address=192.99.xxx.yy/32 gateway=179.184.xx.xx scope=10
add comment="TESTE 2 LINK-DEDICADO" distance=1 dst-address=192.99.xxx.yx/32 gateway=179.184.xx.xx scope=10
add comment="TESTE 1 LINK25" distance=1 dst-address=200.160.2.3/32 gateway=192.168.254.1 scope=10
add comment="TESTE 2 LINK25" distance=1 dst-address=208.67.222.220/32 gateway=192.168.254.1 scope=10
add comment="TESTE 1 LINK35" distance=1 dst-address=200.160.2.4/32 gateway=192.168.25.1 scope=10
add comment="TESTE 2 LINK35" distance=1 dst-address=208.67.220.222/32 gateway=192.168.25.1 scope=10
 
 
add check-gateway=ping comment=PING distance=1 dst-address=192.168.30.1/32 gateway=192.99.xxx.yy scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment=PING distance=2 dst-address=192.168.30.1/32 gateway=192.99.xxx.yx scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment=PING distance=1 dst-address=192.168.31.1/32 gateway=208.67.222.220 scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment=PING distance=2 dst-address=192.168.31.1/32 gateway=200.160.2.3 scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment=PING distance=1 dst-address=192.168.32.1/32 gateway=208.67.220.222 scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment=PING distance=2 dst-address=192.168.32.1/32 gateway=200.160.2.4 scope=10
```

 
Segue um print também.


Já revisei e refiz as regras, não achei aonde estou errando!
Valeu.

----------


## marcelopillon

Me ajuda com meu PCC ?

tenho 

Link1 - 15M - ip: 172.15.1.1/30
Link2 - 15M - ip: 172.15.2.1/30
Link3 - 10M bridge
Link4 - 15M - ip: 172.15.4.1/30

saida - ip: 172.16.0.1/24

se possivel add no skype: [email protected]

com 2 links eu consegui , agora com 4 link estou apanhando um pouco

----------


## vandamme

Boa Noite ,
Tenho uma RB433 um link da astro net de 10 megas é um da oi velox de 5 megas qual balance eu posso usar conecto somente com 3 maquinas minhas da minha casa nos links . Recebo um link via Wlan ( com uma repetidora da Dlink conectada na RB ) é o outro pelo cabo de rede com o cable modem da operadora tb conectado na RB, tem como eu fazer um balance ?? pois o link de 5 megas esta ficando parado =/ com esse balance ficara bom séra? pois configurei alguns de outros sites é fica perdendo pacote os sites não carregam direito não consigo um dowload bom , nem mesmo com gerenciador , sou novato ainda estou lendo sempre sobre PCC , se alguem puder me dar umas dicas aumentar meus dowloads . Obrigado

----------


## sidneisnp

Ola a todos poderiam me informar como ficaria a parte de rotas mais 1 link ou 2 .
Tentei segui o raciocino mais sem sucesso, si fica ativado dois links, para o terceiro ativar tenho q desativa o segundo.... e se desativar o primeiro não ativa o terceiro. Alguém poderia me dar um exemplo de como ficaria a parte de rotas e a parte failover com mais um link ou dois.

----------


## lacerdarocha

ps: nessas regras, eu estou supondo que os IPs dos seus clientes chegam até a RB Balance
Caso você tenha outra RB que faça a autenticação dos clientes, nesse caso, é preciso criar uma rota entre a RB Balance e a RB de autenticação.
********************************


Poderia por favor postar como fazer essa rota entre o load balance e o concentrador dos clientes Adriano??
fiquei meio confuso na hora de criar essa rota.

fiz o balance e ficou legal, só que sai mais de 90% do tráfego pelo primeiro link, pois só chega uma requisição no balance, no caso o servidor.

----------


## claudinhohw

@*Adriano*PJ, tenho 3 links balanceados em uma rb e um concentrador em outro, e tenho 3 classe de ips de clientes como ficaria pra os clientes de 1MB da ranger 10.1.1.0/24 sair pelo link1 e de 2MB 10.2.1.0/24 link2 e os de 3MB 10.3.1.0/24 sair pelo link3? tem como eu fazer rota estática em um rb os clientes do concentrar saírem pelas rotas do balance dessa forma?

----------


## wld.net1

@*claudinhohw* 


http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:PCC

----------


## wld.net1

Opa, post errado rsrs 


http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Load_B...tiple_Gateways

----------


## claudinhohw

@*wld.net1* obrigado pela dica mais esse ai no meu caso não funciona, pois tennho uma rb pro balance e um concentrador este modelo que vc postou funciona quando uso apenas uma rb  :Big Grin: , utilizo atualmente o pcc! muito o brigado pela força.

----------


## claudinhohw

Galera tive uma ideia queria saber se funciona, se eu colocar o balance PCC e criar um routing-mark pra cada link e add em address list os ips das classes que utilizo nos clientes, e tirar o nat do concentrador daria certo? ou não tenho que fazer de outra forma? tipo o gateway do meu Balance apontando pros ips dos clientes?

----------


## wld.net1

Então fica fácil com o concentrador é só tirar o cliente ou a range do clientes do balance utilizando a address list + mangle que é isso que vc mencionou e rotas estático fica lindo assim roda que é uma beleza até mesmo colega @*claudinhohw* é um NAT a menos em sua rede kkkk.

----------


## wld.net1

Sim isso mesmo para isso vc precisar sim tirar o NAT do seu core só fazer uma rota do balance para seu concentrador

----------


## wld.net1

Se ficou confuso a minha explicação posta ai que tento te ajudar desde já agradeço.

----------


## claudinhohw

@*wld.net1* vlw pelas dicas mais agora fiquei meio confuso  :Big Grin:  de como dever ficar, vou colocar uma situação hipotética aqui pra vc ver se é isso msm:
balance com mascaramento;
Saida 192.168.10.1/30
ISP1: 10.1.1.1/24
ISP2: 10.2.1.1/24
ISP3: 10.3.1.1/24

Entrada concentrador sem nat
192.168.10.2/30
clientes
192.168.1.1/24
192.168.2.1/24
192.168.3.1/24

em router coloco;
dst-address: 192.168.1.0/24
gateway:192.168.10.2
dst-address: 192.168.2.0/24
gateway:192.168.10.2
dst-address: 192.168.3.0/24
gateway:192.168.10.2

até ai esta certo agora como faço pra cada ranger dessa ai sair só por um link? tio 192.168.1.0/24 sair pelo isp1 10.1.1.1??

----------


## wld.net1

Isso, no caso vc trocou só a opção de router vc não precisa fazer isso no core e sim no seu balance, cara então para isso vc teria que fazer uma address list em seu balance com o bloco de seus clientes por exemplo: Address List " 192.168.1.0/24 " " 192.168.2.0/24 " e assim vai é toda a range depois pega essa address list utilizando o Mangle utiliza o Src.AddressList no caso é a origem dos clientes e faz um depois utiliza a action e dar um mark routing dar qualquer nome lá por fim utiliza o ip route= seleciona a address list é routin-mark algo do tipo e em gateway o link que vc quer que saia esses clientes.

----------


## wld.net1

E não esqueça a rota default em seu core que seria 192.168.10.1 vai em ip route= e em gateway coloque= 192.168.10.1 só

----------


## wld.net1

Se caso vc queria pingar algum host que esteja por trás após o balance é só fazer o mesmo esquema da rota.

----------


## wld.net1

Fica assim amigo a parte de rota isso no balance no core vc não mexe em nada o que vc vai mexer no core é só fazer a rota default só nada mais

----------


## wld.net1

Qualquer coisa é só chamar.

----------


## claudinhohw

bom então no core é só apontar o gateway 192.168.10.1 e tá resolvido não tenho que fazer mais nada? o balance tem que ser por rotas ou pode ser PCC ai os as regers que não forem pra address list sai aleatório seria isso?? desde ja obrigado @*wld.net1*

----------


## wld.net1

Sim no core é só fazer isso sobre o balance ai fica a seu critério tanto faz ele ser ECMP, Per Connection Classifier e por Rotas Estática, etc... A rota que vc vai fazer é só para marcar a origem dos seus clientes na aba advanced do balanced, só que para isso vc precisar por a range de IP dos seus clientes na Address List do Balance, após isso é só usar ip route: em gateway vc coloca por qual link vc quer que esses clientes saiam e em routing mark seleciona a rota feita no mangle só isso.

----------


## wld.net1

Por isso que não pode ter o NAT em seu core minto pode até ter para outra faixa que vc queira que tenha NAT eu particularmente não acho isso viável já que está fazendo faz logo tudo de uma vez

----------


## wld.net1

> bom então no core é só apontar o gateway 192.168.10.1 e tá resolvido não tenho que fazer mais nada? o balance tem que ser por rotas ou pode ser PCC ai os as regers que não forem pra address list sai aleatório seria isso?? desde ja obrigado @*wld.net1*


Nessa caso ai seria a rota default onde vai chegar internet para seus clientes.

----------


## claudinhohw

blz vou testar e posto o resultado  :Big Grin:

----------


## chocobama

Galera, quando se balanceia link de duas operadoras o ideal é utilizar um DNS público? Digo, não usar DNS de nenhuma das operadoras envolvidas? Indo um pouco mais longe, parece que o ideal é ter o próprio DNS. Algumas sugestão?

----------


## claudinhohw

eu utilizava um dns de cada hoje tenho o meu próprio montei o freebsd10 com unbound. há mais ou menos um ano nunca tive problema.

----------


## chocobama

> eu utilizava um dns de cada hoje tenho o meu próprio montei o freebsd10 com unbound. há mais ou menos um ano nunca tive problema.


Boa tarde. Eu tinha a pretensão de fazer o mesmo. Mas não me agrada a ideia de utilizar um PC para isto. Até comprei um edgerouter tempos atrás configurei. Mas depois parou e eu não pude prestar suporte. Ou seja, preciso estudar.

----------


## Roney_info

galera obrigado pelo balance funciona perfeito agora nao consigo acessa meus ap e cpe clientes ajuda ae por favor.

----------


## claudinhohw

vc tem que fazer direcionamento de porta pra acessar de fora. dst-nat!

----------


## Roney_info

E na rede local mesmo.

----------


## claudinhohw

só vc colocar o ip que vai normal

----------


## Roney_info

Cara não acessa nenhum dos radios, meu cenario e uma rb750gl com hotspot.

----------


## claudinhohw

vc tem que deixar os ips dos radios como bypass ai vc vai acessar eles o hotspot deve estar bloqueando.

----------


## Roney_info

> vc tem que deixar os ips dos radios como bypass ai vc vai acessar eles o hotspot deve estar bloqueando.


cara os radio ja estao com bypass, agora com o balance nao acessa, o jeito que dei foi auterei a regra que acessa o modem mudei o src-adress e dst-adress para ip do clientes ae acesso só radios que nao esta habilitado o https, radios que esta https ativo nao acessa ? pode dar uma ajuda ae.. obrigado

----------


## claudinhohw

direciona a porta 443 pra uma outra porta tipo 90 ai vai dar.

----------


## Roney_info

Galera Só uma ajuda ae, com esse balance não tenho mais acesso remoto a minha rb? e uma rb só balance + clientes . quem poder dar uma luz ae ?

----------


## Roney_info

Galera alguem ja passou por isso aki, quando ativo os dois links no balance acima um dos link bloqueia todas as porta nao pode dendo fazer o aceso remoto, link 1 vdsl link 2 adsl ..

----------


## Roney_info

Galera esse balance pode usar autenticação pppoe ? na mesma rb?

----------


## offzinho

Funcionando com os modem em bridge, só notei a distribuição do trafego que não fica igual, da maneira que estava usando antes.

Porem irei continuar testando esse para ver, e tentar ajeitar pois maioria das vezes ele passa o trafego quase todo apenas pelo ultimo link.

Se alguém souber como melhorar essa questão ficaria grato.

Regras.



> /ip address
> add address=192.168.88.1/30 interface=ether10
> 
> 
> /ip firewall nat
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="### MASQUERADE ###"
> 
> 
> /ip firewall mangle
> ...

----------


## igoravlima

Estou encontrando dificuldade pra colocar a RB que faz o controle de banda dos hosts sem o mascaramento para que os IPs dos hosts chegam até a RB do Balance... alguem pode me dar uma força? Eu to usando IP fixo na rede com mascara /30.






> IMPORTANTE *************
> Antes de tudo, atualize sua RB para versão 6 ou superior.
> Verifique se o firmware dela está atualizado também...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /system routerboard print
> /system routerboard upgrade
> ...

----------


## Roney_info

Vc tem mudar sua rede para rota estatica.

----------


## igoravlima

> Vc tem mudar sua rede para rota estatica.


O Sr. sabe fazer isso? Eu posso pagar pelo apoio. Obrigado!

Porque eu não tenho nenhuma experiência com rota estática apenas com mascaramento, todas as vezes que eu tentei deixar um roteador sem masquerade não rodou...

----------


## Roney_info

sua rede está rodando esse balance ae cima citado?

----------


## igoravlima

Ainda não, no momento eu coloquei TPlink lá (não recomendo) Ele não aguenta pau. Pra uma rede com 20 Hosts simultâneos ele até suporta

Eu tenho 02 RB's 750G para configura-las em bancada por enquanto.
Eu vou configurar esse balance em uma delas hoje.
Só não sei fazer o balance enxergar os IPs do autenticador

----------


## harpia

AndrioPJ, dois excelentes tópicos. Parabéns.

Terminei de ler os dois, por completo, mas não achei informações para balanceamento com cargas diferentes. Teve um usuário que também reparou isso e postou aqui, que apesar de funcionar o failover, todo o tráfego fica em apenas uma das interfaces. Acredito que falta editar alguma das regras que voce criou. 
No meu caso, tenho dois links adsl roteados. Um com 11 mega e outro com 63mega. Marquei a conexão 7 vezes no mangle para ficar 6:1, mas só isso não adiantou. Eu já havia feito um balanceamento anteriormente, que inclusive somava os dois links quando eu usava torrent, mas por não ter o failover eu preferi testar o do seu tutorial.
Poderia trazer luz a esta questão? Pois mesmo que eu utilize mais de 30 mega, todo o meu tráfego e dos usuários conectados vão sair pela mesma interface. Abraço!

----------


## Roney_info

AndrioPJ, Parabéns uso e recomendo obrigado pela dica.

mais estou com um certo problema agora, tem horas que um site entra por o link1 e sai por o link2, ae a sites que bloqueia e nao abre tem como vc me ajudar, com esse erro.
o resto esta funcionado tudo as mil maravilha .

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> AndrioPJ, Parabéns uso e recomendo obrigado pela dica.
> 
> mais estou com um certo problema agora, tem horas que um site entra por o link1 e sai por o link2, ae a sites que bloqueia e nao abre tem como vc me ajudar, com esse erro.
> o resto esta funcionado tudo as mil maravilha .


Amigo essa questão de sair por um link e voltar por outro, você resolve marcando as conexões de cada link na cadeia=input, e marcando as rotas na cadeia=output, assim pode ser que resolva seu problema.

add action=mark-connection chain=input in-interface=pppoe_link \
new-connection-mark=ISP2_CONN
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=ISP2_CONN \
new-routing-mark=rota-link02 passthrough=no

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> Estou encontrando dificuldade pra colocar a RB que faz o controle de banda dos hosts sem o mascaramento para que os IPs dos hosts chegam até a RB do Balance... alguem pode me dar uma força? Eu to usando IP fixo na rede com mascara /30.


Sem NAT no concentrador, basta criar uma rota no balance apontando em Dst.Address=range de ips dos seus clientes, e no gateway=ether do balance que comunica diretamente c/ o concentrador.

add comment=TESTE distance=1 dst-address=range_clientes gateway=ip_saida_concentrador.

----------


## igoravlima

Achei que eu deveria criar a rota estática no concentrador e não no balance... afinal "as saidas" do balance são os links e os pacotes do concentrador vem pela ether de entrada no balance...

----------


## Roney_info

FabianoMartins2, obrigado pela ajuda só outra coisa tenho ir em router e adicionar as rotas tambem ?

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> Achei que eu deveria criar a rota estática no concentrador e não no balance... afinal "as saidas" do balance são os links e os pacotes do concentrador vem pela ether de entrada no balance...


A rota estática deve ser no balance. Na verdade os links estão entrando no seu balance, e a saída é uma única ether que comunica diretamente c/ o concentrador.

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> FabianoMartins2, obrigado pela ajuda só outra coisa tenho ir em router e adicionar as rotas tambem ?


No caso das marcações: input/output, nas regras que marcam as rotas, você pode colocar a mesma rota usada na divisão do PCC, veja um exemplo:

add action=mark-connection chain=input in-interface=pppoe-out2 \
new-connection-mark=ISP2_CONN
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=ISP2_CONN \
*new-routing-mark=rota-link02* passthrough=no
=========Divisão PCC============
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting dst-address-list=!bancos \
dst-address-type=!local *new-routing-mark=rota-link02* passthrough=no \
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/1 src-address-list=Clientes

Espero que tenha ajudado, abraço.

----------


## Devilarte

No meu Caso tenho 2 Links em Bridge:
1º - GVT VDSL de 50/5
2º - Link Dedicado 50/30
Hoje fico alternando de um link para o outro quando um cai eu vou lá e mudo para o outro, como faço neste caso que são cargas diferentes? E também tenho uma CCR1009 que roda tudo, será que posso fazer tudo nela ou é melhor usar uma RB450G para fazer o Balance nela?

----------


## tintin

Pessoal tenho um balance com três links, e esse balance me ajudou muito já fiz muitos e não adiantava porém esse entendi e aprendi, porém ainda tenho uma dúvida! Se eu quiser dar prioridade para um link maior tenho que adicionar mais regras nessas duas partes do balance?

add action=mark-routing chain=POLITICA_SrcAddress comment="POLITICA BALANCE - Fora Balance" dst-address-type=!local new-routing-mark=LINK1 passthrough=no per-connection-classifier=src-address:2/0
add action=mark-routing chain=POLITICA_SrcAddress dst-address-type=!local new-routing-mark=LINK2 passthrough=no per-connection-classifier=src-address:2/1



/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="POLITICA BALANCE" dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Ether3 new-routing-mark=LINK1 passthrough=no per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Ether3 new-routing-mark=LINK2 passthrough=no per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1


Ou somente nessa última e deixar essa primeira como uma para cada link?

Algum mestre me ajude!

----------


## deson00

Sim exato, exemplo link de 10 e link de 5 vc faz duas regra para o link de 10 e 1 para o link de 5 mas precisa seguir na seguencia exemplo
link de 10 seria assim
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/0
 per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/1
ja no link de 5 ficaria assim 
 per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/2
somente esta marcação de classificação precisa mudar.

----------


## tintin

> Sim exato, exemplo link de 10 e link de 5 vc faz duas regra para o link de 10 e 1 para o link de 5 mas precisa seguir na seguencia exemplo
> link de 10 seria assim
> per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/0
>  per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/1
> ja no link de 5 ficaria assim 
>  per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/2
> somente esta marcação de classificação precisa mudar.



Então no caso da primeira regra lá em cima só precisa de uma para cada modem independente da velocidade né isso?
E só acrescento nessa última para a divisão do link é assim?

Obrigado pela ajuda!

----------


## deson00

@*tintin* Seguinte se vc fizer uma marcação para cada link mesmo que o link tenha tamanho diferente sera usado caso tenha consumo o total de ambos os links mas de forma assíncrona.
Ja se vc quer que um link sera visivelmente mostrado e usado mais que outro vc deve marcar ele mais vezes ou seja colocar mais regras de classificação para ele.
Mas ao meu ver isso so nos deixa mais confortável do lado humano pois o mikrotik é capaz de saber o link que esta folgado para mandar mais pacote mesmo tendo apenas uma marcação para cada link.
Eu chamo de peso o que seria a quantidade de informação que o link vai processar por vez, mesmo que o link tenha apenas uma classificação vc pode por peso a mais para este link classificar.
Nao sei se era isso sua pergunta mas caso nao seja explique melhor o que deseja.

----------


## cviper

Boa tarde amigo sei que ja faz um tempo que vc postou as regras eu fiz dois teste 
primeiro com Balance PCC com Failover Avançado (Sem Script) QUE VC POSTOU EM 2014 FUNCIONOU NORMAL MAS UM LINK NAO TAVA SUBINDO . FIZ UM RESET E COMECEI A FAZER ESSE DE PCC DE 2015 OS DOIS LINK ESTAO FUNCIONANDO NORMAL MAS EU PERDIE O ACESSO AO MEU MODEM E UMA DUIVDA E NORMAL UM LINK FICA 50MEGAS E O OUTRO 10A15 ESTOU COM DEDICADO 70MEGAS E UM ADSL 80 DESTE DE JA AGRADEÇO

----------


## Devilarte

Assista esse video, ele me ajudou muito...
youtube-com/watch?v=By8GZaEc-To (Substitua o "-" pelo ".")
Se funcionar dar um feedback...

----------


## cviper

vou da uma olhada agora

----------


## cviper

Blz ja ta funcionando sozinho mas eu vou fazer o esquema do video mas no meu caso to com um erro assim o link dedicado esta 10 megas o llink adsl esta 50 megas 



> Assista esse video, ele me ajudou muito...
> youtube-com/watch?v=By8GZaEc-To (Substitua o "-" pelo ".")
> Se funcionar dar um feedback...

----------


## cviper

AndrioPJ tem como me da uma ajuda vou posta dois print http://prntscr.com/ayictt soma certinho com um jump desabilitado
agora um print com dos dois habilitado http://prntscr.com/ayictt 
so queria saber oque eu posso esta fazendo errado

----------


## dulio2002

Olá a todos, tudo bem? Espero que sim. Fiz as configurações postadas por @*AndrioPJ* e funcionou tudo ok, porém houve um problema com o meu acesso as NAS/Concetrador, e alguns servidores que estão depois do balance, dentro da rede. O que eu poderia fazer para que o acesso a esses sistema sejam restabelecidos?

----------


## deson00

Da um accept no IP do q VC quer acessar e arrasta para o inicio da lista do mangle.

----------


## dulio2002

> Da um accept no IP do q VC quer acessar e arrasta para o inicio da lista do mangle.


Então, criei a seguinte regra:
chain=prerouting action=accept src-address=172.20.0.0/16; porém ainda não consigo acesso.

E obrigado por ter respondido.

----------


## zguibarbosa

Qual regra de balance funciona com balance e PPPoE server na mesma RB?

----------


## fhayashi

> Qual regra de balance funciona com balance e PPPoE server na mesma RB?


Todas

----------


## diegors11

Saudações pessoal.
perdoem a minha ignorância, rs. mas eu não entendi os Gateway's falsos. Eles são definidos aleatoriamente ou tambem devem ser adequados a configuração de minha rede?



```
Gateway Falso (é usado na configuração do failover automatico)
LINK1 = 192.168.30.1
LINK2 = 192.168.31.1
```

Abraço!

----------

